# Reccomend me a good affordable tequila



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Im drinking milagro silver reserve right now, what do yall like? Looking for a bottle in the $25-35 range. I drink it straight or in a on the rocks margarita made with patron citronage. Thanks in advance!


----------



## UncleFester (Jan 5, 2011)

1DrunkGator said:


> Im drinking milagro silver reserve right now, what do yall like? Looking for a bottle in the $25-35 range. I drink it straight or in a on the rocks margarita made with patron citronage. Thanks in advance!


I used to drink... A LOT! (That's probably and understatement) But for me, drinking long before the top shelf tequila craze really started to hit in the late 90's I was a Jose Cuervo Gold junkie. I tried MANY of the latest fad brands, but always came back to this golden oldie. Sure, the Cuervo 1800 may be a step up in the line, but drink for drink, IMHO, you can't beat Cuervo Gold.

My 2 cents, thank you very much.


----------



## Desertlifter (Feb 22, 2011)

1DrunkGator said:


> Im drinking milagro silver reserve right now, what do yall like? Looking for a bottle in the $25-35 range. I drink it straight or in a on the rocks margarita made with patron citronage. Thanks in advance!


Don't know how prices are in your area - ours are horrid.

If it fits your range, I'm partial to Herradurra, Tres Generaciones, Jimador, and 1800.

We get some good stuff from family down south - my wife is Mexican and one of her cousins owns a distillery.

Life is good.


----------



## ko4000 (May 12, 2011)

I had a couple (maybe 5) chilled shots of Avion Silver when I was out the other night and really liked the stuff from what I remember. :mrgreen: I just picked up a 750ml last night just under $35


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

My default choices would be 7 Leguas or Casa Noble if I have more $$. The 7 Leguas is more peppery if you like that flavour, and the Casa Noble Blanco (it's called Crytal on this brand) is very elegent. 

Lots of folks on the Blue Agave board like El Tesoro and it's good value, but not my cuppa.


----------



## btb01 (May 29, 2011)

Desertlifter said:


> ...Herradurra, Tres Generaciones...


I would second those two, and add (from my admittedly limited experience) Cabo Wabo (which is surprisingly good for something associated with Sammy Hagar) and Corazon. Both can usually be had for around $35 (well, that's for blanco, which is what I prefer... reposado and anejo will usually cost you more).


----------



## Boudreaux (Jun 27, 2007)

I prefer Patron Anejo straight... Don Julio is also a a solid tequila...


----------



## David_ESM (May 11, 2011)

Usually not a tequila drinker, but I have found I rather enjoy Corazon.


----------



## billybarue (Mar 20, 2006)

I am not a big tequilla guy and mostly like "sipping" booze. I picked up a bottle of their own brand (Kirkland) from Costco. I liked it. Very peppery - should pair up nicely with most Pepin smokes.

FWIW


----------



## TonyBrooklyn (Jan 28, 2010)

Trader Joe's has a Joe's brand 100% agave reposado called Distinqt which sells for $20 per 750 ml.


----------



## JohnnyFlake (May 31, 2006)

Casa Noble Crystal and Don Julio Blanco are in that price range, the Casa Noble at the higher end. Both are great Tequilas.


----------



## astripp (Jan 12, 2011)

If you've found Milagro, why hunt for anything else in that price range? The next step up will be over $40 a bottle. If I'm making top shelf 'ritas it is the bottle I'll go to, since top shelf tequilas aren't for mixing.


----------



## GregSS (Aug 12, 2010)

Splurge for a bottle of Avion Anejo

You won't be disappointed


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Casadores


----------



## Frodo (Oct 1, 2009)

l330n said:


> Casadores


Tried a bottle of their tripple-distilled repo. Not bad...


----------



## l330n (Mar 24, 2011)

Frodo said:


> Tried a bottle of their tripple-distilled repo. Not bad...


I been a fan of casadores for a good 6-7 years due to my dad. When he would go to mexico he would buy them for his friends, he doesnt drink (diabetic). People always jump on the Patron wagon and i think it sucks personally. Im sure the platinum may be good but its 2-300 a bottle.


----------



## Cigar Noob (May 22, 2011)

Try all 3 types of El Tesoro and then report back. It is literally them, and the rest IMO. You can get a bottle from $35-45. If you sip tequila you should enjoy it. Believe it or not Cabo Wabo Anejo is very good, and incredibly priced at $35.

Check out Liquor Reviews - Spirits Reviews - Liquor Ratings - Spirits Ratings - Proof66.com - Proof66 for spirit ratings. El Tesoro mops the floor with the competition and it is reasonably priced. 2 of the 3 ratings they compile use blind tasting which is a way to filter out the bribing and marketing.

BTW, my old roommate is a bartender at a restaurant that has over 100 tequilas and he is a Blanco man. He has tons of empty Milagro bottles so you seem to be on the right track. Blancos are too harsh for me though. This man needs a little oak to tame the firewater.


----------



## 1DrunkGator (Aug 3, 2010)

Thanks for the reccomendations y'all, and thanks for the link Cigar Noob! I'll have to try a few yall recommended.


----------

